#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Want to be a business owner in Chiang Mai

## Angela2011

I had been in Chiangmai over a year doing a guest house business. Now I want to leave business because I have work to do in Rayong. These two provinces are too far away from each other, so I need to choose only one.

Actually I would like to sell, but for a long lease of 5 years is also okay. Key money 400,000 baht. OR
If you would prefer not to get a bank loan, a down payment of 400,000 baht can be made to the owner, and then subsequent payments of (at least) 45,000 baht a month.

The contract will be extant for one year or until you can get a bank loan. Once the amount is paid in full, then the property can be officially transferred at the real estate bureau.

For more details, please contact Rada at mythaiutopia@gmail.com or see picjs on www dot mythaiutopia dot wordpress dot com

----------


## The Big Fella

Can anyone decipher the above post as I have read it several times and still am clueless as to just what she is offering to sell ?  :Confused: 
400,000 key money then 45,000 a month for what ?  :Confused: 
Has to rate as the worst for sale posting I think I have ever read  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

